

Next Silicon Valley is emerging in India - dreamz
http://specials.rediff.com/money/2009/mar/04slide1-next-silicon-valley-emerging-in-india.htm

======
pg
There seems to be a difference of opinion about this:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22next+silicon+valley%22>

------
morbidkk
no way ..this can happen

